# USA Today ranks Dallas last among western conference arenas.



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2005-04-13-arenas-breakdown_x.htm

*



15. Dallas 

Overall ranking: 27. 

Game: Golden State 111, Mavericks 107. 

Attendance: 19,561 of 19,561. 

Fan view: Security was among tightest in the league. Every fan went through an airport-like security scanner. A minus: TVs were on opposite wall of concession stands, making it difficult to follow the game while standing in line.

Click to expand...

The link to his ratings doesn't work now, maybe because USA Today was so ashamed. I don't see how you can have the best attendance in the league with one of the worst arenas in the league.*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

well if the tv's arent in the right place for his salad bars. the arena is no good. what a joke of a list. the aac is one of the best arenas in the league.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I dont know how either when our Arena is like Brand-New.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm not sure about other arenas but its better than Key Arena in Seattle and I like Key Arena.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow, security is tight. Shouldn't that BE a top priority for the Arenas/NBA? I don't know from experience, but from what I hear, the AAC is one of the most exciting in the league.*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, also isn't is really loud? (ie, the fans cheering!)

Anyone ever been to a match? Whats it like! I can only dream


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

the AAC is quite a nice arena. of course, the only thing I have to compare it to is the old Reunion Arena uke: 

but seriously...the TV's are on the opposite wall of the concesion stands??? is that his biggest gripe?

I can see it now.... 

"There was no security, the toilets were overflowing, but the TVs were above the concesion stands where I could watch the game while I was getting my 17th hot dog....I hope that they don't find out that I clogged the toilets. A+!"


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Anyone ever been to a match?


Haha....Match....:biggrin:...Aussie....


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The Arena is nice but the biggest problem is that the seats are a bit far from the court. From the levels above the luxury boxes you should probably bring a pair of binoculars if you want to get a good look at some things.

I don't know if it has to do with the fact they share the place with the hockey team. The hockey rink is much bigger than the basketball court so the seats are more intimate for a hockey game. I have even sat in one of the luxury boxes in the AAC for a Mavs game. I was surprised by how far even the luxury boxes are from the court. Not that they are not good seats but they are not as great as I imagined they would be before seeing it for myself. I think unless you are in the platinum level or the luxury boxes the distance from the seats to the court is too far.

Everything else about the place is great.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mark Cuban* on a report in a national publication that ranked American Airlines Center as the worst venue in the Western Conference for creature comforts for fans: "The guy must have been drunk. We get voted No. 1 or 2 by the league and everybody always copies what we do."


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

Theo! said:


> *Mark Cuban* on a report in a national publication that ranked American Airlines Center as the worst venue in the Western Conference for creature comforts for fans: "The guy must have been drunk. We get voted No. 1 or 2 by the league and everybody always copies what we do."


That's Cuban, always saying what he's thinking.... 

I've never been to a NBA arena but I think that I've read an article about the AAA and that it is one of the most modern arenas in america and that alone can't be that bad....


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

That`s pure crap man!


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats funny, i never have been inside the Mavs arena, but i saw it while driving through Dallas. Its seems nice.
One thing i can say is this though,
Toyota Center is really sweet!
Unlike the Spurs Arena, has anyone gone to one of their home games?
Well if you havent and you have a seat at the top,,i do not recommend people who are afraid of heights to get a ticket that high because the way its built, the angle is completely horrible, if theres a day that theres a drunk person sitting on top, he/she will die if they lose their balance. Seriously, i do not know what the people in charge thinking.


----------

